# Scotts Valley, CA: - RESOLVED



## osprey (Sep 26, 2007)

This is an appeal from The Rabbit Haven in Scotts Valley CA to save an abused bunny who is scheduled to be killed today.







Twinkle came into the shelter covered in grease and debris. He has a slight old eye injury and is a bit wobbly,
most likely from being tired of running, trying to survive, and not having enough to eat.
He is getting stronger every day that he is at the shelter, but now overcrowding is forcing him out!
He is wobbly. No urine straining, normal input-output, no ear or nose discharge. 

Can you help him please? The shelter has given me such a short time frame. He came from a neglect case and in my estimation he is
nutritionally depleted. He is a sweet fellow and has that spark of hope in his eyes, hence his name, Twinkle.
Today is his last day on this earth without intervention. Call us at 831 239-7119 if you can help.
I am going to the town where he is today so I could pick him up and bring him to you tonight, or we can arrange something. 

Do you have any ideas on who can take him and love him.? Can you take him? We can transport. Twinkle boy needs love, support and good food.
The eye could benefit from TLC, eye drops and a warm pack until it improves. He has been dodging cars, surviving and making the best of
being dumped in the streets for some time. Surely there must be someone who will help him now. He has come so far. His eye issue is a non issue
to me. His outdoor condition and constant needs for survival are beginning to clear but he still has remnants of the edge of disaster in his
demeanor. He need so much love. Occasionally, you will see him take the chance to really look at us. When he does that,
the life spark is right there. I will have him neutered after he improves, but I have no place to put him.
Do you? Please help, we are so over full!

Please let me know if you can help rescue Twinkle. Call Auntie Heather at The Rabbit Haven 831 239-7119 or email [email protected].

Auntie Heather - The Rabbit Haven


----------



## Haley (Sep 26, 2007)

Oh no, what a beautiful boy. If I was closer I would help :sad:

Anyone?


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 26, 2007)

I just want to cry. I just read his story and saw his picture and wanted to reach through the screen and bring him here. I am in Arizona though :?.


:nerves1


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 26, 2007)

I called Auntie Heather but got the voicemail. No - I can't take him. But I offered to sponsor him if they can get him in a foster home - for $10 (maybe as much as $15) per month.

I hope to hear back from her....

Peg


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 26, 2007)

Thank you Haley for letting me know about this. 

I've emailed to get more information...I don't know if we can take him, but it would be wonderful if we could. I have not yet talked to Danny, as I like to get information first.


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 26, 2007)

I've called and left a message with someone there askign Auntie Heather to call me back. I might have a transport available from there to at least halfway here...cross yoru fingers, guys!

Also...pray that Danny says yes!!


----------



## Haley (Sep 26, 2007)

ugh I hope Heather sees this. I wonder he must be at a different shelter, not Rabbit Haven?

She says she'll help with transport so hopefully we can get him to you Rosie. I have to go to class but if we can save him today Im happy to email and pm members in the area to see if they will help with the drive.

Oh, and I forgot youre three hours earlier, whew- might not be too late!


----------



## osprey (Sep 26, 2007)

Yes, he is at a shelter, not in The Rabbit Haven system. We are trying to place him before the shelter puts him down, because our foster system is totally full. I just spoke to Heather on the phone, and told her that there is someone from the Rabbits Online group interested in helping. We did a Craig's List posting too, so she is wading through all of the email and voicemail responses right now. I will let everyone know when I know more.

Thank you all for your interest in poor Twinkle's plight. We usually have more lead time to arrange rescue, but this poor guy is kind of beaten up from being on the streets for a while, so they are giving us less time. I really do not like to post this kind of appeal unless absolutely necessary. I really appreciate your patience and support.


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 26, 2007)

I just spoke with Auntie Heather...she said that she's really happy at the idea of placing him with us. Lots of great details I'll post about later on...but the good thing is they'll more than likely be able to meet us halfway with transport, probably on Sunday.

I've talked a bit with Danny...let him know all the pluses, and we're going to talk about it shortly and come up with a decision. He's kinda eh about it...but if I show him the pics and video she's about to email us, he'll fall in love.

And, given recent happenings with us, and how upset I am about a few things, I think this will be a yes. I'd really love to give this little boy the love he needs....

I'll update you more when I know more!


----------



## Haley (Sep 26, 2007)

awesome, keep us posted!

Remember how we were just talking about how everything happens for a reason, maybe this is the reason


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 26, 2007)

Yeah, Haley...I really think so...

I don't think Danny will say no...especially if I remind him how hard things have been lately...he respects what I'm doing with the buns, and he loves them just as much as I do...I think he'll be happy to welcome Twinkle to our home.

Yes, it'll be a drive...but it's worth it. I let him know that my main reason for CALLING and asking him while he's working is because of the fact that he'll get euthanized today if he doesn't find a home. His reply: "Oh wow..." and he sounded sad at the idea. He's working his way home so we can talk about it. 

Just the fact that he's working out coming home to talk about it shows me he already cares for this little guy...it's a really good sign! 

This little sweetheart truly feels like kismet to me...I don't know how else to put it...


----------



## osprey (Sep 26, 2007)

More pics here: http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pet/432706116.html


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 26, 2007)

Oh my...I'm crying...I think this is gonna happen...and if it does, I think I'll name him Buddy or Buster, or something along those lines...although we'll see what he prefers... If Twinkle prefers to keep his current name, then Twinkle it will be...I always just listen to what the bun prefers.


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 26, 2007)

Me and my hormones are crying too. I wish there was something I could do to help you Rosie, from all the way up here in the Northwest.


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 26, 2007)

Aww...thank you! 

I really appreciate the gesture...

I think it'll happen, I really do...


----------



## osprey (Sep 26, 2007)

A couple of more pictures here: http://photos.msn.com/Viewing/Album.aspx?PST=8nK2AN1B!1JmZao!iR2Cw2rt7yya7lUlrW2qXtgbaesusN!eRVmnVcES879nw2AXAxafwvWIgXPUYiPsurZ*fQ%24%24


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 26, 2007)

Aww...sweet boy...I hope this all works out...


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 26, 2007)

Twinkle is adorable!!!!!!!!! I sure hope this works out. Keeping my paws crossed.


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 26, 2007)

So, talked to Danny...and we'll be working with Auntie Heather to pick up sweet Twinkle on Sunday!


----------



## Haley (Sep 26, 2007)

Wow this is amazing. I hope everything works out. Osprey, youre a wonderful person for working hard to save this guy. And Rosie, you and Danny are awesome people- Twinkle will be so lucky to come into your home.

Keep us posted. He is adorable!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 26, 2007)

Rosie you are the best.:bunnydance:inkbouce:inkelepht::hug1:blueribbon:arty::bunny18:rabbithop:happyrabbit::energizerbunny:

Susan


----------



## timetowaste (Sep 26, 2007)

YAYYYYYYYYYYY TWINKLE!!!!!!!!!!

you are sooooooooooo generous rosie, you AND your husband are just too much for me. you are such wonderful loving people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and hooray for osprey who tried so so hard to find poor twinkle a home!!!!!!!

YAYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!! I AM SOOOOO HAPPY THINGS WORKED OUT!!! he will be SOOO loved!!!!!!


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 26, 2007)

Aww...thanks, guys!!! 

I can't wait to meet my baby boy...


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 26, 2007)

Just got off the phone letting Heather know that it's official!!! 

WAHOOOO!!!

My first boy!! YAYYYY!!!


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 26, 2007)

Rosie...

Some things don't always go as we planned... They go better :highfive:He'll have a great home with you!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Sep 27, 2007)

:bunnydance::happyrabbit:Rosie....YOU ROCK!!!!!!! I've been worrying all day about Twinkle, and you just made my night. And your guy is terrific, too. Keep us posted! Take care....Big hugs to you and yours.:hugsquish:


----------



## osprey (Sep 27, 2007)

You folks saved a life today. Thanks to everyone who made it happen!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm so happy about this Rosie, it's so awesome, you need a hug:hug:.


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 27, 2007)

Aww...you guys are too sweet. He's really fantastic, isn't he? Doesn't his sweet, strong, amazing little spirit just jump out at you?

I think it took me just five minutes of seeing this post to start asking around to try to get transport, call Heather, and just a few hours to figure out I could indeed bring him into our family. He's captured our hearts...you can tell he's truly special...

I can't wait!!

I'll keep ya'll updated on things! And I'll make sure to take lots of pictures (now that I can take about 600 of them!) of our journey...but there might not be many of him, as I think he'll be really scared. But...maybe one or two...I don't know if I can resist. 

Hugs!!!

Rosie & the Herd

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------

